# Track Day ENJOY THE ULTIMATE FLY DRIVE HOLIDAY WITHOUT LEAVING THE UK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Staycations never been so popular as Brits shun stressful travel
However, you can still take a fly drive holiday without leaving these shores
Trackdays.co.uk sees Brits also booking ahead long term as holidaymakers prepare to spend more time in the UK
UK holidaymakers shunning overseas travel can still enjoy a fly drive holiday without ever leaving these shores.








Indeed, one of the UK's leading providers of driving experiences, TrackDays.co.uk, is in a unique position to be able to liaise with their sister site FlyDays.co.uk to offer a unique fly drive experience, which involves a pleasure flight and driving a supercar, to those preferring a staycation.

And with all indications pointing towards tourists wanting to stay within the UK for their holidays in the near future, the driving and flying experience providers are also seeing an increase in popularity of voucher sales.

In fact, since lockdown started, and even now that restrictions are being eased, voucher sales, which let recipients book a date up to 10 months in advance, have risen to 20 percent of all bookings, compared to 10.2 percent, as Brits prepare to spend more time in the UK.

Dan Jones, operations manager at TrackDays.co.uk, explains: "Our packages mean that holidaymakers can book to enjoy a flight in a helicopter, aeroplane or microlight with FlyDays, and also drive the supercar of their dreams with TrackDays.

"While it might not be quite the same as a road trip down Route 66, it is just as unique and equally memorable.

"It's also very noticeable that voucher sales are now the most popular type of booking, an indication that many people intend to enjoy their leisure time staying in the UK for some considerable time yet."

To book your perfect fly drive experience while staying in the UK, which can involve driving a Ferrari, Lamborghini, Aston Martin or Porsche coupled with a helicopter, aeroplane or microlight flight, visit www.trackdays.co.uk and www.flydays.co.uk.

-ends-


----------

